# TT-RS KW V3 coilovers installed and are awesome!



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Got the coilovers installed a few weeks ago and am so impressed with this kit. It is the new externally adjustable KW V3 coilover kit with MagRide disable modules. 

Car instantly feels so much better, the numbness feeling is gone. You can feel the road, but it is still very comfortable. I have the compression settings on almost full stiff (rebound is the at default medium setting), and it isn't harsh at all. Firm yet comfortable with lots of feel, the exact opposite of the stock suspensions' sport mode. Their isn't a lot of height adjust-ability, right now the rears are all the way up and the fronts are almost all the way down. I believe you can get a rear spring spacer for the adjustment collar if you want to go higher, but I personally am very happy with the height/stance of the car as is. 

I had Bilstein PSS10's on my R32, and these are miles better than those. I have heard lots of good things about KW V3's and these surpass my expectations. They really are the perfect coilover, and even though this new model isn't technically out yet, if you contact the awesome guys over at HPA like I did they will hook you up! :beer::beer: 




















Here you can see the purple aluminum dial on these new externally adjustable V3's 









Dampening adjustment is at the bottom of the strut, and Rebound adjustment is at the top. These are the fronts 









These are the backs 









Test Drive roller 









I had the front spoiler lower lip wrapped in gloss black vinyl. It really brings out the upper lip, and I am really happy with how it came out! Best $40 ever!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I think KW is the best suspension maker in the world. 
KW DDC is future in suspension technologies. 

http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_ddc.php 

http://www.speedhunters.com/2012/06/the-future-of-suspension


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

That wrap on the lower lip looks really great! 

- Jeremy -


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

Nice car, good choice on suspension, just like mine.


----------



## TT-RS (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice setup. Can you give us the specs on your wheel/tire setup? Thanks.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> That wrap on the lower lip looks really great!
> 
> - Jeremy -


 








Holy Crap +1! 

Makes the car look meaner! I'm hoping you are okay with us stealing the idea! 

Mines a Sepang Blue in Canada so i don't think you have to worry much...


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That looks fantastic! The stance, splitter mod and OZs all look great.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

TT-RS said:


> Very nice setup. Can you give us the specs on your wheel/tire setup? Thanks.


 Here is the thread with specs on the wheels, they are for sale: OZ Wheels for Sale


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

YYC Dubber said:


> Makes the car look meaner! I'm hoping you are okay with us stealing the idea!


 Steal away!! I think they should have come from the dealer with the lower lip done in a contrasting color. :beer::beer:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

just curious if the coil overs allow u to run wider wheels and tires with more concavity in the wheels. 

My pet peeve about our cars is its difficult to get deep concave wheels because of the offsets


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

bigstu said:


> Steal away!! I think they should have come from the dealer with the lower lip done in a contrasting color. :beer::beer:


 Have any up-close pics of the lip now?


----------



## TT-RS (Jun 6, 2012)

bigstu said:


> Here is the thread with specs on the wheels, they are for sale: OZ Wheels for Sale


 Oh boy. I may have to pick these up from you, after all, I just missed out on purchasing your H&R springs


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you have to take the wheels off to adjust?


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

bigstu said:


> Got the coilovers installed a few weeks ago and am so impressed with this kit. It is the new externally adjustable KW V3 coilover kit with MagRide disable modules.
> 
> Car instantly feels so much better...


 That sounds really good. 

A quick search indicates that the kit runs


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Also, what's new about these V3's? Is the MagDelete different?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

bigstu said:


>


 I think it sits a bid to low on the front. 
I always keep the distance between the edge of the fender and the edge of the rim the same at the front and the rear. 
Based on that the front need to go up a bid.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> I think it sits a bid to low on the front.
> I always keep the distance between the edge of the fender and the edge of the rim the same at the front and the rear.
> Based on that the front need to go up a bid.


 I'd agree with that. The car should handle better with the front lifted further up, too.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, looks a touch low however all depends on how the car is setup ref handling. Offcourse, the suspension maybe setup to not compress any further thus being this low may not affect handling. 

Personally, I like the look as it keeps things nice and tight looking similar to a GT3RS look.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

btw, any rubbing going on, front or rear. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

32vSC said:


> No dealer - it seems - in my area according to the KW site.


 Anyone else interested in this set up can contact me directly by IM or e-mail. 

This was a special order from Germany, but I can drop ship anywhere in North America at a very resonable price...:thumbup:


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Darrly, what's special about this setup compared to the previous v3 ? I'll likley go this route if the first few phases of my protect work out soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> Darryl, what's special about this setup compared to the previous v3 ? I'll likley go this route if the first few phases of my protect work out soon.


 This kit has the new V3 adjustment knobs, which allow for a much easier (and more precise adjustment). 










This particular kit I beleive was also equipped with the magnetic ride cancellation kit, so the factory suspension would not be "missed" by the other electronics in the car, such as the ABS and Headlamp Aim electronics.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

do the clubsports come with the easier adjustment feature?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Poverty said:


> Do the clubsports come with the easier adjustment feature?


 They do as well. Kits using the old adjustment methods and new adjustment knobs still carry the same part# at KW. 

If you are interested in a quote, e-mail me directly, and I can make a special request for the new-style Clubsport kit in Germany. 

:beer:


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments everyone! Sorry for the delay in responding, I was out of town in Palm Springs for the wife's 30th! Put the seats down, loaded the TT-RS up and drove it out there. Handled the trip wonderfully, very comfortable, no issues, and a lot of thumbs up and waves on the road. People really seem to love the TT-RS when they see it, its pretty yet bada$$. 




YYC Dubber said:


> just curious if the coil overs allow u to run wider wheels and tires with more concavity in the wheels.
> 
> My pet peeve about our cars is its difficult to get deep concave wheels because of the offsets


 I believe so but am not 100% sure. I know there are several TT-RS's overseas running 9.5" and even 10" width tires. I am going to move to a 19x9.5 et48 or 50 and run a 265/30 Yokohama ADVAN Neova AD08. I will let everyone know if/when they fit. 
Link to TT UK Forum with 10inch Wide wheel info - its about half way down the page. 



TT-RS said:


> Oh boy. I may have to pick these up from you, after all, I just missed out on purchasing your H&R springs


 Do it!!!! I will give you a good deal! Where are you located? PM me. 




sentari said:


> Do you have to take the wheels off to adjust?


 No, you don't have to take the wheels or struts off to adjust. The dampening adjustment can be reached without even jacking up the car (if you have long monkey arms like me). Its at the bottom of the strut both front and rear and has a precise click for each setting. 

For the rebound adjustment you have to access the top of the strut. For the front, I need to cut a small hole in the rain tray for easy access. In the rear, you have to take out the side trunk carpet panels. 

But, these are the kind of coilovers you can set once and be happy with. Maybe go a little stiffer for track use, but even with these set to full stiff they are still very very comfortable. Firm without being harsh. 




32vSC said:


> That sounds really good.
> 
> A quick search indicates that the kit runs


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Did he use something like this to do de rolling.


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

*KW variant 3 setup with camber plate?*

Bigstu - Question regarding your v3 suspension? 

1. Did your v3 suspension package come with camber plates? If not, any need for camber adjustment beyond OEM I'm speaking for track purposes? 

2. How stiff is the v3 vs OEM ride as a daily driver? 

3. Did you consider the v3 DDC vs the V3 package? 

Thanks


----------

